# Ipad Sync both ways.



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

I was able to Sync my ipad with Outlook calendar, notes, and contacts, but if I add an entry on my ipad to any of these separate items it does not update those entries in Outlook. Is this possible to accomplish updates in both directions?


----------



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump. Please I need to know.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay.

try this:

MobileMe: Syncing with Microsoft Outlook and Exchange


----------



## kingcomp (Feb 24, 2011)

Found the solution.

Ipad and iPhone's can sync with the computer back and forth. Just need to set it up with your exchange server. VIA Settings-Mail, contacts calendars-New account- Exchange...

Then enter your details.


----------

